# Wanted a new JOB in another State



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

EMT-I 22 years exp. Wants to relocate to a better state than WV for more oppertunities.... Wife is a RN she should have no trouble finding work...but me that may be different.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 21, 2010)

The Auckland Metropolitian district is hiring Qualified Ambulance Officers 

https://join.stjohn.org.nz/safelink=EC&I_p=14&


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

Brown your a trip with your jump suit!


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 21, 2010)

1badassEMT-I said:


> Brown your a trip with your jump suit!



Why of course I am  

Yes good morning its Brown, I am one of the HEMS doctors .... from the helicopter yes .... listen we'd like to bring you a patient ....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> The Auckland Metropolitian district is hiring Qualified Ambulance Officers
> 
> https://join.stjohn.org.nz/safelink=EC&I_p=14&



You're a big tease  I would love to go back to NZ.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 21, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Why of course I am
> 
> Yes good morning its Brown, I am one of the HEMS doctors .... from the helicopter yes .... listen we'd like to bring you a patient ....



Hospital: A patient...we've already got one.

Mr Brown: He says they've already got one...well, do you think we could come in and take a look at them?




Why yes, I do sleep in the helicopter...no, I don't take the jumpsuit off when I shower.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 22, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hospital: A patient...we've already got one.
> 
> Mr Brown: He says they've already got one...well, do you think we could come in and take a look at them?
> 
> ...



Hey I am from NC.....Fayetteville....


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You're a big tease  I would love to go back to NZ.



You mean you a) know we exist, b) are not part of Alaska and c) have actually been .... a gold star to you my friend! B)


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's get this thread back on topic please.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2010)

1badassEMT-I said:


> EMT-I 22 years exp. Wants to relocate to a better state than WV for more oppertunities.... Wife is a RN she should have no trouble finding work...but me that may be different.



Some of the rural NM depts are always looking for EMT-Is... And depending on your wifes specialty some of the little hospitals are always looking for 'ICU' and ER nurses.

Although NM is not a NR state you can apply for a provisional 6 month license and you'll get your full license when you take a transition course (it's not too long a course from what I'm told). Although NM EMT-I is about I/85 level



MrBrown said:


> You mean you a) know we exist, b) are not part of Alaska and c) have actually been .... a gold star to you my friend! B)



Yay a gold star!  I went to NZ and Aus about 8 or nine years ago on a student ambassador trip... Best trip ever 



Chimpie said:


> Let's get this thread back on topic please.



But what's the fun in that? 



Sasha said:


> Don't come to Florida, all the jobs here suck.



But there's an awesome paramedic down there!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't come to Florida, all the jobs here suck.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't come to Texas as we don't like people from other states.  :angry:

:lol:

Actually if you were Paramedic you would have better chance of getting a job here.  As an emt-i not so much.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Don't come to Texas as we don't like people from other states.  :angry:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Actually if you were Paramedic you would have better chance of getting a job here.  As an emt-i not so much.



I'll second this  Not the first part, the second part. I've been applying for various jobs since my EMT-I will transfer adn mostly what they're looking for is EMT-Bs and Paramedics


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 22, 2010)

Will soon have my medic card..... I am getting out of the fire services and doing just EMS..... Tried of being the Boss .......


----------



## Sasha (Jun 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Don't come to Texas as we don't like people from other states.  :angry:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Actually if you were Paramedic you would have better chance of getting a job here.  As an emt-i not so much.



I'll be in TX soon enough, and will show them why Florida is better


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2010)

*1bad, I'm sure your wife will appreciate that.*

h34r:

Mycrofft, RN/BSN


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> h34r:
> 
> Mycrofft, RN/BSN



She just wants to move. Not very good oppertunies here as a RN for her


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to go to NV


----------



## medic417 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I'll be in TX soon enough, and will show them why Florida is better



Heck we only hire florida Paramedics at a basic level as they are so far behind everyone but new jersey and california.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Heck we only hire florida Paramedics at a basic level as they are so far behind everyone but new jersey and california.




Really cause I was told I could get a temp medic license there til I got the NR. Hmmm


----------



## medic417 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Really cause I was told I could get a temp medic license there til I got the NR. Hmmm



They misunderstood you probably because of that weird Florida accent.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> The Auckland Metropolitian district is hiring Qualified Ambulance Officers
> 
> https://join.stjohn.org.nz/safelink=EC&I_p=14&



Do the jump suits come in any other color except orange?

"HI I am one of the HEMS doctors, I escaped, so can you!"


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Do the jump suits come in any other color except orange?
> 
> "HI I am one of the HEMS doctors, I escaped, so can you!"



If you want green, go to England


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 28, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Do the jump suits come in any other color except orange?
> 
> "HI I am one of the HEMS doctors, I escaped, so can you!"



Our SERT (special emergency response team) Intensive Care Paramedics wear green one-piece boiler suit / overalls sort of like what a mechanic wears.  It is literally a plain green pair of overalls with "Intensive Care Paramedic" written on them.

The land based Intensive Care Paramedics seconded to ad-hoc PRN helicopter duties wear green and fluro yellow helicopter jumpsuits







Full time HEMS Paramedics wear red helicopter jumpsuits






On the occasions my friend who is an Anaes Reg has gone on the chopper he has worn red.

I plan to just pay seven hundred pound for one of the orange ones


----------



## SoCal (Aug 13, 2010)

*Come to NV*

Contact AMR here in Las Vegas, they are always hiring and if they aren't MedicWest is. They pay decent and the cost of living is really low. And if you decide to go to medic school, there will be even more oppertunity out here.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 13, 2010)

SoCal said:


> Contact AMR here in Las Vegas, they are always hiring and if they aren't MedicWest is. They pay decent and the cost of living is really low. And if you decide to go to medic school, there will be even more oppertunity out here.



Don't tease the poor guy, he's from FayetteNam _and _ now living in West Virginia.  Hasn't he suffered enough? 

Phlipper
(Currently suffering in Fayettenam)


----------



## LonghornMedic (Sep 16, 2010)

SoCal said:


> Contact AMR here in Las Vegas, they are always hiring and if they aren't MedicWest is. They pay decent and the cost of living is really low. And if you decide to go to medic school, there will be even more oppertunity out here.



Go to REMSA in Reno. You'll be much happier there than in Las Vegas. I speak from experience.


----------



## curt (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in the process of applying for a California license (Medic) and they're not making it easy for me. >:{

 So far, though, the biggest obstacle is just getting the appropriate funds and resources built up. That and they require a notarization for photocopies of proof of US citizenship (Yes, I am totally going to mail my real and only birth certificate to a state office of EMS on the other end of the country. You guys are tripping balls).

 I haven't gone through with it yet, so I don't have much to offer in the way of advice, but the one thing I can tell you is that it seems to be entirely easier for a medic to move to a different state than an I-85. If your wife is willing to wait and you're willing to go the distance, maybe a medic class would work out good for you.


----------

